# Problem: WAG54G2 mit Alice



## Snade (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir heute das oben genannte Model zu gelegt. Als ich dann den Setup startete wahr ich schon beim letzten Punkt da wo man seinen anbieter angeben muss.Da habe ich manuell gedrück da kam das erste Problem: was sind VPI/VCIund Multiplexing?Ich habs auf Standard gelassen(1/32/LLC) Dann stand da das keine verbindung mit dem Internet hergestellt werden konnte???

Über die Alice einwahlsoftware geht es aber ich hab mir diesen DSL router extra geholt um die Einwahlsoftware von Alice nicht zu benutzen! Bin etwas Entäuscht kann mir jemand helfen?
(der typ der die alice Einwahlsoftware erfunden hat ist ein AR***

EDIT1: obwohl alles richtig gesteckt ist zeigt mir der Router an das es keine Internet (nicht Ethernet) verbindung gibt die DSL lampe leuchtet aber!


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2009)

welche zugangsart hast du denn gewählöt? ppo oder wie das heißt, oder was anderes?


----------



## Snade (21. Januar 2009)

du meinst PPPOe^^ ja das hab ich genommen ist doch das richtige oder? mein ziel ist es das wenn man das Lan Kabel reinsteckt das man sofort mit dem internet verbunden ist ohne diese dumme einwahlsoftware


----------



## polonese (21. Januar 2009)

hey,
soweit ich weiß geht das nicht ohne das einwählen. Ich hab mir zumindest einfach eine DFÜ-Verbindung erstellt die sich beim hochfahren des Rechners selbst einwählt. 
Könntest den Router höchstens nach das Modem schalten, was aber sinnlos ist wenn man nur einen rechner hat.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2009)

haste den router denn direkt am modem oder direkt am splitter?


----------



## dot (21. Januar 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> haste den router denn direkt am modem oder direkt am splitter?



Der WAG ist ein Router mit Modem. Jedenfalls war es so beim gleichnamigen Modell ohne die 2.

RFC2516 PPPOE
1
32
LLC

Ist bei DSL korrekt.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2009)

man könnte den aber ja trotzdem "hinter" das modem angeschlossen haben. und wenn der alleine am splitter hängt müßte man mal schauen, ob es am splitter liegt. gibt es nicht manche splitter, die erstmal nur mit den anbietereigenen modems können...?


----------



## dot (21. Januar 2009)

Fuer mich ist ein Splitter eine dumme Frequenzweiche mit einer Handvoll Bauteile.


----------



## Snade (22. Januar 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Der WAG ist ein Router mit Modem. Jedenfalls war es so beim gleichnamigen Modell ohne die 2.
> 
> RFC2516 PPPOE
> 1
> ...



Diese einstellungen hab ich bei der Konfiguration der CD angegeben aber das stand da immer es kann keine verbindung zum i-net erstellt werden über SCH*** alice
 geht es natürlich


Jop ist ein Modem-Router


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2009)

brauchst du vielleicht ne andere kennung? zB bei t-online gibst du über die software oder eionen t-com-router als nutzernamen nur deine kenn-nummern getrennt ein, aber wenn du einen "normalen" router benutzt, musst du selber zwei nummern zu einer langen evrbinden UND ein @t-online.de anhängen. das macht halt sonst die t-com-sofwtare bzw. deren router automatisch. 

vlt. isses bei alice ähnlich? vlt. reicht ganz simpel ein "@alice.de" zum benutzernamen dazu oder so was? sollte man an sich aber auch bei alice bei den FAQ finden, wenn dem so ist.


----------



## Snade (22. Januar 2009)

ähm was für ne FQA hab gegooglet und wahr auf der seite so was wie ein FQA exestiert nicht^^ oder bisst du da besser informiert als ich?


----------



## dot (22. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab bei meinem (ohne die 2 im Namen) noch:

Service Name: Leer lassen
User Name: Deine Telefonnummer	 (laut google) 	
Password: xxx
MTU: Automatic

Das muesste dann eigentlich gehen


----------



## Snade (22. Januar 2009)

stimmt alles geht aber nicht


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2009)

ich meinte FAQ.

frequently asked questions.


ich seh aber, dass es bei alice nicht mal nen support-bereich gibt... am besten ruf mal da an.


----------



## kc1992 (22. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe ja auch Alice, jedoch an einem normalen Wlan Router ohne integriertem Modem (Netgear WNR-2000) dort kannst du dich ganz easy einwählen halt über PPoee mit deiner telenummer und dem passwort, dass dir alice zugeschickt hat.
Falls du den Vertrag vor ca 2 jahren abgeschlossen haben solltest steht da als loginname noch etwas mit myXXXXXXX nicht deine telenummer.
sonst brauchst du eigentlich nichts mehr ich hab halt vom Splitter zum Modem zum Router und von da aus zum 2ten Router funzt alles wunderbar.
Wüsste jetzt von den Einstellungen am Router her bei dir kein Problem da Alice, was dieses Verfahren angeht sehr simpel verfährt.
Sonst probier mal folgendes:
Schalt mal das ADSL Moden im Router übers Menü aus falls möglich.
und überbrück die Verbindung von deinem Splitter zum Router mit deinem alten Modem das sollte klappen!
MfG kc


----------



## Snade (22. Januar 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich meinte FAQ.
> 
> frequently asked questions.
> 
> ...


wahr mir schon klar meinte das es keine alice FQA gibt


----------



## Wolf2660 (23. Januar 2009)

Warum sollte es das bei Alice nicht geben? Schau mal hier.


----------

